# GTA 5: Trailer-Countdown zum kommenden Action-Adventure



## SebastianThoeing (26. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *GTA 5: Trailer-Countdown zum kommenden Action-Adventure* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: GTA 5: Trailer-Countdown zum kommenden Action-Adventure


----------



## Parady (26. Oktober 2011)

Kanns kaum noch abwarten


----------



## Raidernet (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde während ich mein Uncharted 3 auspacke am 2.November den Trailer anschauen. Mann, 2 tolle Sachen an einem Tag.


----------



## ANGrizzly (1. November 2011)

Raidernet schrieb:


> Ich werde während ich mein Uncharted 3 auspacke am 2.November den Trailer anschauen. Mann, 2 tolle Sachen an einem Tag.


 
LOL Uncharted 3 ist doch voll das Crap Game


----------



## uglygames (1. November 2011)

" In rund 7 Tagen veröffentlicht Rockstar den ersten Trailer zu GTA 5. Wer die genaue Uhrzeit wissen will, schaut sich den Counter unterhalb dieser Meldung an. "
Findet ihr den Fehler?

p.s. bin ich den der Einzige der diesen  iCEnancer hässlich findet?
Entweder alles zu dunkel, oder zu hell...überflüssig!
Da die news sehr seltsam ist, hier das Datum:
Morgen am 2. November um 17 Uhr (deutscher Zeit.)


----------



## Alexastor (1. November 2011)

Zeitschleife?


----------



## dangee (1. November 2011)

Eine Erinnerung für eine Ankündigung einer Ankündigung

%D


----------



## z3ro22 (1. November 2011)

paradox xD


----------



## DarkStaRX (2. November 2011)

Bisschen schlecht die News... sollte ma aktualisiert werden^^
Aber ich freu mich trotzdem <3


----------



## BigfOOt1691 (2. November 2011)

Also bei mir steht da noch 1 Day, was ja heißen würde es kommt erst morgen oO


----------



## Jefim (2. November 2011)

Ich bin gespannt, ob Ingamematerial gezeigt wird oder nur zusammengemixte Zwischensequenze.


----------



## Kuomo (2. November 2011)

Wahrscheinlich 10 sekunden teasertrailer mit 1000 schnitten.


----------



## sly1286 (2. November 2011)

Hauptsache die Fragen zum Charakter und dem Schauplatz werden geklärt....dass das Spiel megageil wird ist ja wohl klar


----------



## Walex (2. November 2011)

Kuomo schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich 10 sekunden teasertrailer mit 1000 schnitten.


 
Ich würd so lachen wenn der Trailer überhaupt keine Information hat außer als Ankündigung, dass das Spiel irgendwann kommt. Lachen und danach weinen.


----------



## HOTBLACK (2. November 2011)

noch zwei stunden? dann hab ich ja noch zeit für ne


----------



## UthaSnake (2. November 2011)

Wahrscheinlich heißts "Der erste GTA V Trailer ist da, mit einer Länge von 1 Minute" 
Die ersten 5 sekunden sind dann wieder Logos, dann folgt ein Schwarzbild, wo eine Stimme im Off etwas erzählt, anschließend ein 10-15 sekündiger Sonnenaufgang hinter einer schönen Skyline. 2, 3 Extrabilder und eine Überblendung zum Schwarzbild 
+ 10 sekündigem GTA V Logo 

Aber ich bin mal gespannt


----------



## snaapsnaap (2. November 2011)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich heißts "Der erste GTA V Trailer ist da, mit einer Länge von 1 Minute"
> Die ersten 5 sekunden sind dann wieder Logos, dann folgt ein Schwarzbild, wo eine Stimme im Off etwas erzählt, anschließend ein 10-15 sekündiger Sonnenaufgang hinter einer schönen Skyline. 2, 3 Extrabilder und eine Überblendung zum Schwarzbild
> + 10 sekündigem GTA V Logo
> 
> Aber ich bin mal gespannt


 
Solange man einen Eindruck von der Spielwelt und der Grafik etc. bekommt kanns mir recht sein!
Vorallem wird das Video dann bis zum erbrechen ausgeschlachtet um jede Milisekunde einzeln besichtigen und interpretieren zu können 

Von der Grafik erhoffe ich mir zumindest das diese GTA IV mit ENB/iCE ähneln wird wenn es für die aktuellen Konsolen rauskommt, was selbst jetzt noch ungewiss ist.
Oder man geht einen ähnlichen Weg wie bei BF3 mit Low/Mid für Konsolen und High/Ultra für PCs.


----------



## Skaty12 (2. November 2011)

Noch zehn minuten


----------



## Kerkilabro (2. November 2011)

gogogogogogogogogogogogo 4min noch
start the fu Trommelwirbel


----------



## Janster_LE (2. November 2011)

Hell yeah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boyclar (2. November 2011)

ich warte :p


----------



## Kerkilabro (2. November 2011)

ha yeah SAN ANDREAS IS BACK


----------



## Chazer (2. November 2011)

Yeah, Los Santos ftw ;D


----------



## Renox1 (2. November 2011)

langweilig


----------



## N7ghty (2. November 2011)

Jippie, endlich wieder GTA auf dem Land.  Der Trailer hatte sogar echt Inhalt. Schaut gut aus.


----------



## boyclar (2. November 2011)

bei mir kommt kein bild? Bei euch?


----------



## Skaty12 (2. November 2011)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Rafneg (2. November 2011)

geil geil geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goldbaersche (2. November 2011)

ICH WUSSTS DOCH!!! MEGAGEIL!!11111ELF


----------



## Fifowaty (2. November 2011)

California


----------



## mladjo (2. November 2011)

ich leite mal ab dass das SA wieder ist bin ich da aufm richtigen dampfer?
Schaut veeeryyy niiiiiiceeeeeeeee aus *Sabber*


----------



## Blackangel320 (2. November 2011)

Wooooooww, hammer!!!!


----------



## stockduck (2. November 2011)

Einfach gigantisch. Ich bin jetzt schon ganz wuschig


----------



## Blasterishere (2. November 2011)

Mega geil!


----------



## Holstentor (2. November 2011)

Das lässt Großes erahnen. Hoffentlich kommt's auch für PC.


----------



## Playboxking (2. November 2011)

*Rockstar aufm Los Angeles Trip*

Und wieder Los Angeles..., Wahrscheinlich weil sie es durch LA Noir und GTA SA schon als Grundgerüst haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fraiser_ (2. November 2011)

Los Angeles mal wieder....


----------



## xkoy (2. November 2011)

Rendervideos.. naja abwarten eben


----------



## Chriss8185 (2. November 2011)

porno


----------



## dontkillme33 (2. November 2011)

Ich hoffe, dass nicht nur Los Santos sondern ganz San Andreas (in hübscherer und grösserer Fassung natürlich) als Schauplatz dienen wird. Hoffentlich nimmt sich Rockstar genug Zeit für GTA5 um keinen Raum für Enttäuschungen zu lassen. Von GTA5 erhoffe ich mir nicht weniger als das beste GTA aller Zeiten und vielleicht eines der besten Spiele überhaupt. Rockstar, vergeigt das bloss nicht!


----------



## 184Hannibal (2. November 2011)

So wies aussieht mit ländlicher Gegend. Hammergeil. Nur am Ende fehlte mir das "Release ??".


----------



## Skaty12 (2. November 2011)

Was es alles gibt: Flugzeuge, nette Grafik, nette Umgebung (Großstadt und Land), Flugzeuge, endlich wieder GTA auf dem Land und Flugzeuge die übers Land fliegen und in der Stadt landen


----------



## 184Hannibal (2. November 2011)

Wer is der Hauptcharakter? Konnte an der Stimme nix "ausländisches" raushören.


----------



## NOUS-GLOW (2. November 2011)

Scheint als wäre es diesmal nur Los Santos...


----------



## IlllIIlllI (2. November 2011)

die eine szene ist 100% aus los santos / hollywood also spielt GTA5 in los angeles


----------



## Kuomo (2. November 2011)

Vinewood, also San Andreas.


----------



## Keenin (2. November 2011)

Hm, bei mir geht das Video nicht. :-/


----------



## Skaty12 (2. November 2011)

Keenin schrieb:


> Hm, bei mir geht das Video nicht. :-/


 Seite neu laden oder da auf Download klicken^^


----------



## bigsnake810 (2. November 2011)

JAWOLL!!! Das wird ganz großes Kino!!!!!!


----------



## ScHuX (2. November 2011)

Los Puerta


----------



## Cornholio04 (2. November 2011)

Also wirklich wieder LA... naja mir hätten andere Settings besser gefallen. Aber es schaut einfach typisch wie GTA aus. Also ums Spiel mach ich mir keine Sorgen 
Ich finde es wirkt sogar sehr "realistisch". Wisst Ihr was ich meine?


----------



## Shadow744 (2. November 2011)

Sieht gut aus.
Hoffentlich werden die Missionen wieder abwechslungsreicher.


----------



## Parady (2. November 2011)

San Andreas 2.. Bei mir breitet sich gerade das kleine Gefühl leichter Enttäuschung aus. Wenigstens geniale Grafik und eine neue Story. Das gefällt mir schonmal sehr.


----------



## Skaty12 (2. November 2011)

Spielt man jetzt den alten Typen der die Tür auftritt oder den Afro-Amerikaner?


----------



## Poolice (2. November 2011)

aber scheint nur los santos dabei zu sein, ob die anderen städte auch vertreten sein werden? ich denke bald nicht


----------



## mimc1 (2. November 2011)

Geillllllllll


----------



## Chazer (2. November 2011)

dontkillme33 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass nicht nur Los Santos sondern ganz San Andreas (in hübscherer und grösserer Fassung natürlich) als Schauplatz dienen wird. Hoffentlich nimmt sich Rockstar genug Zeit für GTA5 um keinen Raum für Enttäuschungen zu lassen. Von GTA5 erhoffe ich mir nicht weniger als das beste GTA aller Zeiten und vielleicht eines der besten Spiele überhaupt. Rockstar, vergeigt das bloss nicht!


 
Ganz San Andreas wär der Hammer, wär schon blöd wenn man garnicht über die Berge kommt, die man im Trailer sieht bzw. wenn man auf der anderen Seite ist nur Meer sieht.
Also hoffen auf "San Fierro" und "Las Venturas"


----------



## Porsche2k (2. November 2011)

Wie geil das ist! Als ich am Ende Vinewood gelesen habe, war ich erleichtert. Ich freue mich auf das neue San Andreas. Vor allem auf die Countryside. Hammergeil!


----------



## Tha-Sonic (2. November 2011)

wow.aber ob es jetzt auch für PC erscheinnt bleibt weiter offen.Man wie geil freu mich sehr auf weiter news


----------



## MrCry3Angel (2. November 2011)

Da heißt es Grafikkarte aufrüsaten hol mir die 600 Serie von Nvidea die kommt ja auch nächtes Jahr., Release wird so Sommer-Herbst 2012 wett ich mit euch ! Sonne,Strand, und Palmen iiiiiiiicccch komme mfg


----------



## FrankMoers (2. November 2011)

184Hannibal schrieb:


> So wies aussieht mit ländlicher Gegend. Hammergeil. Nur am Ende fehlte mir das "Release ??".


 
Plattformen wären mir am Ende des Videos viel wichtiger gewesen


----------



## Crizpy (2. November 2011)

WUWEDAUD ich bin sprachlos eifnach geil
BYE BYE BATTLEFIELD UND CALL OF DUTY!!!!!
GTA 4-EVER!!!!!


----------



## Crizpy (2. November 2011)

Porsche2k schrieb:


> Wie geil das ist! Als ich am Ende Vinewood gelesen habe, war ich erleichtert. Ich freue mich auf das neue San Andreas. Vor allem auf die Countryside. Hammergeil![/QU
> 
> nicht das du denkst san andreas sondern es ist nur los santos aber im gegensatz zu san andreas ist in gta 5 los santos so groß wie la als ich den jet im trailer gesehen habe ist mir mein pilot traum wieder aufgekommen <3


----------



## TryMission (2. November 2011)

Das Autobahnschild zeigt den Namen "Los Puerta FWY". Was wohl so viel heißt wie Los Puerta Freeway. Ist nun die Frage, ob das die Stadt im Trailer ist oder eine andere Stadt, die wir noch kennenlernen werden ...


----------



## Crizpy (2. November 2011)

ich wusste schon von anfang an LA. nämlich in red dead redemtion war ich unten in mexiko in einer geisterstadt an einer ruine wo stand "GTA 5 IN LA"


----------



## MrCry3Angel (2. November 2011)

FrankMoers schrieb:


> Plattformen wären mir am Ende des Videos viel wichtiger gewesen


ja was wohl XBox 360,ps3 und PC nach viel mehr sah der Trailer auch nicht aus ! wird wohl der gleiche Engine sein wie bei GTA 4 vielleicht ein bisschen aufgemöbelt


----------



## dontkillme33 (2. November 2011)

Ich hoffe schwer, dass Los Puerta eine neue Stadt ist und dass die anderen Städte aus SA (Los Santos, San Fierro, Las Venturas) nicht ersetzt, sondern ergänzt. Im moment macht es den Anschein als wäre die Spielwelt als kleinerer Staat oder eine Art Bundesland ausgelegt, da auch Felder, Berge, ... zu sehen sind. Je grösser die Spielwelt desto besser, die damit einhergehende Freiheit hat schon in GTAA hervorragend funktioniert, spiele es gerade deshalb noch heute. Ach ja, mir kamen fast die Tränen.


----------



## JohnnyNoiss (2. November 2011)

Man achte auf dem obigen Screenshot mit dem blauen Cabrio auf das Nummernschild! SAN ANDREAS. Und möglicherweise gibt es bei diesem neuen San Andreas nicht noch zusätzlich San Fierro und Las Venturas sondern Los Puerta. Möglich wäre aber auch, dass Los Puerta nur ein kleiner Dorf auf dem Land bzw ein Vorort einer größeren Stadt ist.


----------



## BlueFlavour (2. November 2011)

Die Stadt heißt wohl wieder Los Santos (siehe Plakat in 0:34 oder auf dem blauen Lieferwagen wenn alle Aussteigen. Und wenn es wirklich im Bundesstaat San Andreas spielt, hoffe ich auch auf mehrere Städte, gerne was neues.. 

Bitte wieder mit Flugzeugen und Helikopter und mit weniger Handy.

Ich freu mich.. (:


----------



## Gwath (2. November 2011)

Sieht halt wie immer aus. Nix neues.
Das Spiel braucht mehr big american titties und romans


----------



## Crizpy (2. November 2011)

TryMission schrieb:


> Das Autobahnschild zeigt den Namen "Los Puerta FWY". Was wohl so viel heißt wie Los Puerta Freeway. Ist nun die Frage, ob das die Stadt im Trailer ist oder eine andere Stadt, die wir noch kennenlernen werden ...



ALTER,ALTER,ALTER
auf den numemrnschildern steht San andreas 
und wenn du die graffitis an den autbahnwänden siehst steht da " los santos"
und ich glaube du kennst los angeles nicht oder?
sag mal alter! du regst mich voll auf und ich hoffe das du kein gta fan bist -.-'
SIEHST DU DENN NICHT AM ENDE DIE SKYLINE MIT DEM US.BANK TOWER VON LOS ANGELES?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## JohnnyNoiss (2. November 2011)

Scheint wohl. als hätte Dan Houser recht gehabt!^^


----------



## Kaesbrotjunge (2. November 2011)

Für mich klingt es bisher ein wenig danach, als ob man einen ehemaligen Börsenhai (à la Michael Douglas in "Wall Street") spielt. Wäre mal eine tolle Abweichung von der Standartgangsterstory... das heißt ja nicht, dass der gute Herr nicht weniger schlimm sein muss.


----------



## Crizpy (2. November 2011)

LEUTE ES IST LOS SANTOS!
die autobahn heißt los puertas freeway!
MEIN GOTT hört auf mich sauer zu machen!!!!!!!!
ihr versaut mir die stimmung 
schaut euch das video genauer an dann geht euch ein licht auch auf!


----------



## EierWippe (2. November 2011)

BlueFlavour schrieb:


> Die Stadt heißt wohl wieder Los Santos (siehe Plakat in 0:34 oder auf dem blauen Lieferwagen wenn alle Aussteigen. Und wenn es wirklich im Bundesstaat San Andreas spielt, hoffe ich auch auf mehrere Städte, gerne was neues..
> 
> Bitte wieder mit Flugzeugen und Helikopter und mit weniger Handy.
> 
> Ich freu mich.. (:


 

Die Stadt heißt wohl eher Vinewood. Also da wo diese ominösen "Cunts" herkommen, die bei GTA IV in der TV-Werbung erwähnt werden.

Besser man bleibt beim alten und geht stück für stück vor in Richtung Zukunft, als alt bewährtes wie BF oder CoD dem Geldwahn auszusetzen.


----------



## X3niC (2. November 2011)

Crizpy schrieb:


> ALTER,ALTER,ALTER
> auf den numemrnschildern steht San andreas
> und wenn du die graffitis an den autbahnwänden siehst steht da " los santos"
> und ich glaube du kennst los angeles nicht oder?
> ...


 Hast du iwie drogen genommen oder bist sonst irgendwie gestört?


----------



## sly1286 (2. November 2011)

Gwath schrieb:


> Sieht halt wie immer aus. Nix neues.
> Das Spiel braucht mehr big american titties und romans


 
Es soll ja auch Wie immer bleiben..denn das ist GTA...und wir lieben es !!


----------



## Periculum1234 (2. November 2011)

Gefällt mir der Trailer, wirklich viel kann man ja aber nocht daraus schließen!


----------



## sly1286 (2. November 2011)

Zum Glück können wir die Wartezeit mit der "Top Vollversion Wheelman" überbrücken.


----------



## Skaty12 (2. November 2011)

Die sollen sich ruhig Zeit lassen. Konkurenz gibt es für die ja keine. Ich hoffe, dich machen da keine allzu großen Fehler wie z.B. Konsolenexklusiv


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (2. November 2011)

sieht genial aus ! Und warscheinlich sind wieder mehr schwachsinnige Sachen drinne wie in GTA IV


----------



## dmwDragon (2. November 2011)

weiss einer wie die Version für die PS3 sein wird also ich meine ob diese auch so schwammige, unscharfe  Texturen haben wird wie GTA IV ?


----------



## Malifurion (2. November 2011)

Naja, Sonne, Strand und Drogen und Banküberfälle und irgendwelche Intrigen. Gangster hier und da...sieht gut aus aber glaube es wird wieder so ähnlich wie Teil 4. Die sollen mal nen futrustisches Setting machen alà Crackdown


----------



## belfor (2. November 2011)

Nur weil ein Mann im Hintergrund redet, heißt das nicht gleich das man ihn steuert. Am Ende ist es wirklich jemand anderes mit dem wir nicht gerechnet hatten, der aber im Trailer vorkam (der Penner mit dem Schild vielleicht ^^). Augenscheinlich spielt es zur großen Finanzkrise in den USA. Könnte also gut sein, dass es ein gescheiterter Banker üder Börsenheini ist, der nun an Geld kommen muss. Ich finds geil und freue mich sehr darauf!

GTA ftw!


----------



## sly1286 (2. November 2011)

Woher soll einer das wissen? Aber es wird mit Sicherheit nicht viel besser als Gta 4 aussehen auf Konsolen..wie denn auch..?


----------



## X3niC (2. November 2011)

Mir sind die allgemein recht scharfen Texturen in dem Trailer aufgefallen. Vllt wird hier ja PC Material gezeigt xD...JA KLAR ICH TRÄUM JA SCHON WEITER


----------



## sly1286 (2. November 2011)

Es könnte auch gerendert sein...wobei es Render Videos bei Gta eigentlich nie gibt..aber manches sieht zu gut aus..wie Fahnen die im Wind wehen zB


----------



## facopse (2. November 2011)

Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus. Allerdings auch sehr konsolig


----------



## musclecar (2. November 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach auch San Andreas. Vinewood der Filmemacher Bezirk aus GTA San Andreas, der so große Künstler herausgebracht hat, wie OG Loc^^


----------



## mimc1 (2. November 2011)

Ganz egal was ihr anderen alle labert, das Game wird Perfeckt


----------



## MisterCritics (2. November 2011)

Also der Rauch/Staub sieht mal verdammt geil aus.


----------



## ANGrizzly (2. November 2011)

Das wird so EPIC OMG (PC) NEED THIS GAME NOW!!!!

Hab sogar mein Desktop damit jetzt Bepflastert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## MisterCritics (2. November 2011)

btw ich finds auch sehr geil das es San Andreas ist. Ich brauche die freie Landschaften einfach.


----------



## GoodOldShepard (2. November 2011)

facopse schrieb:


> Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus. Allerdings auch sehr konsolig


 
es sieht wirklich vieversprechend aus, aber wieso konsolig? leuchtet mir nicht so ein


----------



## Skaty12 (2. November 2011)

sly1286 schrieb:


> Woher soll einer das wissen? Aber es wird mit Sicherheit nicht viel besser als Gta 4 aussehen auf Konsolen..wie denn auch..?


 Evtl mit der neuen Konsolengeneration.


----------



## Revoluzz3r (2. November 2011)

So richtig vom Hocker hauen tut es mich nicht, auch das "muss ich unbedingt haben" Gefühl tut sich bei mir noch nicht auf.  Grafisch ist es OK so, wichtiger sind mir die Gameplay Elemente bzw der Umfang an Möglichkeiten/Freiheiten. Aber da muss man wohl mal noch ein bisschen abwarten. Verfolgen werde ich das als GTA "Fan" aufjedenfall.


----------



## MisterCritics (2. November 2011)

Revoluzz3r schrieb:


> So richtig vom Hocker hauen tut es mich nicht, auch das "muss ich unbedingt haben" Gefühl tut sich bei mir noch nicht auf.  Grafisch ist es OK so, wichtiger sind mir die Gameplay Elemente bzw der Umfang an Möglichkeiten/Freiheiten. Aber da muss man wohl mal noch ein bisschen abwarten. Verfolgen werde ich das als GTA "Fan" aufjedenfall.


 
ich bin mir sicher es wird was dabei sein was dich zur kaufentscheidung bewegt. Ich erinnere an den Kommentar von einem der Devs der gesagt hat, dass die leute von Rockstar nur an der Oberfläche gekratzt haben, was die Möglichkeiten im Spiel angeht.


----------



## WaldebeatZ (2. November 2011)

sieht irgendwie aus wie dieselbe engine die bei gta 4 verwendet wurde


----------



## Robeater (2. November 2011)

Wahrscheinlich gibts jetzt auch tiere wie Hunde ? 
Das wird mal interessant , ich freue mich auf Los Santos <3


----------



## yami-sasuke (2. November 2011)

Bin irgendwie total unbeieindruckt sieht nicht wirklich gut aus bis jetz gefällt mir nur das Settig


----------



## kassor (2. November 2011)

Das sieht mehr nach PC als nach Konsole aus! Oder sehe das nur ich so?


----------



## yami-sasuke (2. November 2011)

kassor schrieb:


> Das sieht mehr nach PC als nach Konsole aus! Oder sehe das nur ich so?


 
Das glaube ich kaum Wen dann kommt die Pc virsion 1 jahr später^^


----------



## Robeater (2. November 2011)

GTA 5 Trailer Analysis: Here’s What You Missed - GamingBolt.com: Video Game News, Reviews, Previews and Blog
Analyse mit einem Möglichen Protagonisten namens :Thomas Vercetti


----------



## john1231 (2. November 2011)

Erscheint das auch für konsolen?


----------



## Seyf100 (2. November 2011)

Flugzeuge
Na endlich


----------



## Skaty12 (2. November 2011)

Robeater schrieb:


> GTA 5 Trailer Analysis: Here’s What You Missed - GamingBolt.com: Video Game News, Reviews, Previews and Blog
> Analyse mit einem Möglichen Protagonisten namens :Thomas Vercetti


 *hust* wegen schönem Wetter ist der doch erst dahin gezogen. Tommy hatte in Miami genug davon


----------



## Skaty12 (2. November 2011)

Hehe, ja logisch


----------



## Riesenhummel (2. November 2011)

Nico bellic hat einen gastauftrit als heruntergekommner pener? 0:58


----------



## Lazzarus (2. November 2011)

naja, die NPCs sind wieder mal polygonarm, und die Grafik ansich kommt nicht an die derzeitigen MODs heran was die Beleuchtung usw. angeht...


----------



## SimonM95 (2. November 2011)

ich glaub es gibt 2 Protagonisten
denn es wurden immer abwechselnd der Weiße & der Schwarze gezeigt


----------



## Crizpy (2. November 2011)

naja das wichtigste ist schon drin FLUGZEUG!
aber nachteil ist dann halt das viele kinder auf die idee kommen 9/11 draus zu machen und die alchen auch noch drüber -.-


----------



## Mantelhuhn (2. November 2011)

sieht geil aus, ich freue mich  und endlich kein shit liberty city!

sieht nach viel mehr abwechslung aus


----------



## CrinevI (2. November 2011)

Nice nice nice nice nice


----------



## Sirius89 (2. November 2011)

Achja,die gute Konsolenlimitation. >.<

Ich freu mich zwar dennoch drauf aber ich hab gehofft es sieht ne Ecke besser aus.


----------



## Chazer (2. November 2011)

Sirius89 schrieb:


> Achja,die gute Konsolenlimitation. >.<
> 
> Ich freu mich zwar dennoch drauf aber ich hab gehofft es sieht ne Ecke besser aus.



Unfassbar, dass manche Leute mit sowas nicht zufrieden sind oO


----------



## Lurelein (2. November 2011)

Chazer schrieb:


> Unfassbar, dass manche Leute mit sowas nicht zufrieden sind oO


 
Natürlich bin ich als PC Spieler damit nicht zufrieden ... Die Konsolen HW ist 6 Jahre alt und GTA könnte wesentlich besser Aussehen wenn man es für moderne HW konzipieren würde.


----------



## DerHerm1988 (2. November 2011)

Wieso interpretieren eigentlich sämtliche Seiten und Leute, dass er wegen dem Wetter dahin zieht?

Er sagt doch ganz deutlich 'or' blabla und wegen dem 'thing'

Einfach dem Flair und Lebensgeist. Das mit dem Wetter revidiert er doch sofort wieder mit seinem 'or'

Also kann es prinzipiell schon Tommy Vercetti sein. Miami hat zwar das Wetter aber is halt ansonsten relativ unintressant.

Hört man auch von Touristen. Die Stadt soll öde sein und das einzige, was sie spannend macht ist das Klima.

Nichtsdestotrotz denke ich persönlich, dass es ein völlig neuer Chara ist.


----------



## rockdiehuette (2. November 2011)

Los Puerta
hm.. ich tippe mal auf Tijuana, also Grenze zu Mexiko.
"Puerta" bedeutet auf spanisch "Tür" 
wär doch mal ein cooles Setting


----------



## Skaty12 (2. November 2011)

Lurelein schrieb:


> Natürlich bin ich als PC Spieler damit nicht zufrieden ... Die Konsolen HW ist 6 Jahre alt und GTA könnte wesentlich besser Aussehen wenn man es für moderne HW konzipieren würde.


 Aber da man PCler ist und man wissen sollte, das es für GTA eine zigtriliarde Mods geben wird ist das ja wieder halb so schlimm, denn dann kann man sich seine eigene Grafik zusammen knallen...


----------



## maggi92 (2. November 2011)

Also ich finde die Grafik gut so wie sie ist. Hat mich auch nie gestört, dass San Andreas und Vice City nicht so ne gute Grafik hatten. Im Gegenteil, das fand ich immer irgendwie passender für ein GTA-Spiel.
Ausserdem wenn die Grafik bombenmäßig wird, packts wieder fast kein PC ruckelfrei


----------



## kalkbrenner86 (2. November 2011)

hunde, jets, fahrräder, imobilien kaufen, große detalierte stadt...

bin mit gta 5 sehr zufrieden, schließlich steckt dort enorm viel arbeit und bleibt bodenständig und macht nicht ein auf saints row the third.

das wird auf alle fälle besser als gta 4 auch wenn sich nicht sehr viel bei der grafik verändert hat, wie auch bei der ollen konsolen technik. einen großen sprung gibts dann wieder bei der xbox 720 / ps4


----------



## DeathProof1992 (2. November 2011)

kalkbrenner86 schrieb:


> hunde, jets, fahrräder, imobilien kaufen, große detalierte stadt...
> 
> bin mit gta 5 sehr zufrieden, schließlich steckt dort enorm viel arbeit und bleibt bodenständig und macht nicht ein auf saints row the third.
> 
> das wird auf alle fälle besser als gta 4 auch wenn sich nicht sehr viel bei der grafik verändert hat, wie auch bei der ollen konsolen technik. einen großen sprung gibts dann wieder bei der xbox 720 / ps4


 
Ja bis jetzt mach GTA 5 richtig bock^^... Aber du brauchst irgendwie Saints Row The Third nicht mit reinziehn ^^
Saints Row ist einfach nur eine reine Parodie von GTA und echt nicht ernst zunehmen ^^


----------



## LordHelmchen0815 (2. November 2011)

ich freu mich auch schon tierisch auf gta 5 wird bestimmt der hammer, hoffe nur das wir pc´ler nicht wieder n halbes jahr oder länger warten müssen.


----------



## Phone83 (2. November 2011)

weiß doch keiner auf was für ein system das lief oO also sie müssten schon sehr viel optimiert haben damit es so ruckelfrei auf ps3 / 360 läuft. habe damals sofort gta4 sowie lcs für ps3 gekauft und fand es  super. klar zu den heutigen mods muss man nix sagen sehen gut aus aber das macht mich auch nicht so scharf drauf das game noch mal auf pc zu spielen
der 5 teil wird wieder super die welt wird immer besser und detaillierter heit im umkehrschluss viel viel mehr atmo und das hatte nen gta eh schon immer viel.


----------



## Sylabeth (2. November 2011)

Nettes Video


----------



## Sirius89 (2. November 2011)

Chazer schrieb:


> Unfassbar, dass manche Leute mit sowas nicht zufrieden sind oO


 

Wie schon jemand vor mir sagte,NÖ,bin ich nich.

Kann mich nich damit anfreunden das Spiele schlechter aussehen MÜSSEN nur weil man se auf 6 Jahre altem Hardwareschrott noch zum laufen bekommen muss.

Mir wirds dennoch Spaß machen,MIES sieht es ja nich aus,das sagt auch keiner aber es könnte VIEL besser aussehen.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (2. November 2011)

EierWippe schrieb:


> Die Stadt heißt wohl eher Vinewood. Also da wo diese ominösen "Cunts" herkommen, die bei GTA IV in der TV-Werbung erwähnt werden.


 
Vinewood ist das Hollywood von Los Santos, also nur ein Stadteil


----------



## Dede09 (2. November 2011)

Crizpy schrieb:


> naja das wichtigste ist schon drin FLUGZEUG!
> aber nachteil ist dann halt das viele kinder auf die idee kommen 9/11 draus zu machen und die alchen auch noch drüber -.-


 
Kinder könnten bei GTA auch auf die dumme Idee kommen, Menschen abzuballern....


----------



## 5h4d0w (2. November 2011)

meh... was für eine enttäuschung. war zwar einigermaßen zu erwarten, dass es im vergleich zu gta iv mit icenhancer nichts können wird, aber angesichts dessen, was DICE mit frostbite noch aus den konsolen rausholt, hätt ich mir auch von rockstar eine deutlich bessere engine als in gta iv erwartet.

also ich bleib vorerst bei gta iv mit icenhancer bzw. andern games und wart auch bei gta v wieder bis es mods gibt, die das game sehenswert machen. falls es sie geben wird.


----------



## Romeako (3. November 2011)

Was reiten denn alle auf der Grafik rum?
Die ist doch völlig in Ordnung, muss doch nicht alles auf Battlefield 3 oder Crysis Niveau sein. Und das Großartige an GTA ist doch nicht die Grafik sondern die Freiheit und eine Wunderbare Spielwelt. Und die, das sieht man im Trailer, ist wohl reichlich vorhanden in GTA 5.

Ich für meinem Teil freue mich riesig auf das Game. Aber als PCler muss man leider stets befürchten dass es überhaupt nicht für PC veröffentlicht wird.


----------



## MrCry3Angel (3. November 2011)

Dan bin ich mal gespannt auf die Wii-U fassung,die müsste ja theoretisch besser ausschauen wie auf den konkurrenz Konsolen !? möchte mit aber für das spiel nicht unbedingt einen Wii U kaufen hmm mal schauen mfg Cry3


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (3. November 2011)

Warum ich hergezogen bin ? Keine Ahnung muß am Wetter gelegen haben oder diese...ich weiß nicht so recht...diese Magie. Du siehst es in den Filmen...Ich wollte mein Leben ändern...nicht immer nur arbeiten....etc

Also mit der Grafik kann ich mich durchaus anfreunden. Ob wir in LA plus Umland oder in ganz San Andreas spielen lässt der Trailer ja noch offen....Die Story kann absolut funktionieren . Wir haben ein aktuelles Setting, Finanzkrisen, Pleiten  Windparks usw.Ich kann aber nur hoffen das Rockstars es hinbekommen etwas mehr in die Welt einzutauchen als in GTA 4. Der Soundtrack gefällt und lässt auf tolle Radostationen aller Genres hoffen.Der Typ mit dem NEED MONEY Schild sieht so aus wie NIko B. nach einem halben Jahr auf Crack, vielleicht sehen wir ihn ja auch in einer Nebenmission wieder ...


----------



## Phone83 (3. November 2011)

5h4d0w schrieb:


> meh... was für eine enttäuschung. war zwar einigermaßen zu erwarten, dass es im vergleich zu gta iv mit icenhancer nichts können wird, aber angesichts dessen, was DICE mit frostbite noch aus den konsolen rausholt, hätt ich mir auch von rockstar eine deutlich bessere engine als in gta iv erwartet.
> 
> also ich bleib vorerst bei gta iv mit icenhancer bzw. andern games und wart auch bei gta v wieder bis es mods gibt, die das game sehenswert machen. falls es sie geben wird.



finde es ist schon ein rieseiger unterschied wenn du ein starres level hast wie in battlefield 3 wo jedes objekt immer da is wo es beim letztem mal auch st oder du ein stadt hast die interaktiv neben dir her lebt joger skater  autounfälle dann mal wenig regen und schon holen sie ihre regenschirme raus..


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (3. November 2011)

Ehm ja, ok es kommt. Wuhu, und jetzt was interessantes .. Nein Spaß, ich freu mich drauf, aber es reißt micht nicht vom Hocker.
Mir ist die Grafik zu bunt und auch die Körperformen erinnern mich irgendwie an "Die Sims"... mir hat die raue Atmosphäre aus "The Lost and Damned" mehr zugesagt. Hoffentlich gibts da auch paar farbenärmere Ecken. Ansonsten find ich sieht es eben konsolig aus, aber die wird auch, egal obs auch für PC kommen sollte (nicht so schnell denke ich) die lead plattform sein/bleiben. GTA ist nen Playstation Seller wie Gran Turismo.
Vllt. kommts ja mit ner PS4? Wär gut für uns PCler, wenns da mal neue Hardware unter der Haube gebe.


----------



## billy336 (3. November 2011)

GTA ist und war NIE ein grafikprozer. Das macht die Community und mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit wird es den icenhancer auch für gtaV geben und die neuen Features unterstützen. Ich persönlich stehe nicht so auf grafikblender und freue mich auf ein cooles Spiel mit scharfen Charakteren, geiler Story, einmaligem Humor und einer riesigen lebenden Gegend zu erkunden.grafik ist Nebensache und kann später mit Modus aufpoliert werden


----------



## Sab44 (3. November 2011)

sly1286 schrieb:


> Zum Glück können wir die Wartezeit mit der "Top Vollversion Wheelman" überbrücken.



xDD jawoll...

Ne, aber ehrlich, denke auch, dass es einfach Los Angeles in realitätsnah ist also die ganze Stadt mit etwas Umwelt. San Fierro/Las Venturas schließe ich aus, wäre zu viel Aufwand das auch in dem Stil aufzuziehen und man hätte es zumindest im Trailer gesehen.


----------



## Robeater (3. November 2011)

Alles sagen es wäre nur Los Santos , aber das stimmt nicht !
Es wird wahrscheinlich ganz San Andreas sein , wenn man die auto schilder betrachtet steht da Deutsch "San Andreas" drauf.
Bei GTA : San Andreas wurde ebenfalls zuerst Los Santos gezeit und dann San Fierro und Las Venturas in den Trailern gezeigt.


----------



## Timtastisch (3. November 2011)

Naja, nur weil San Andreas auf den Nummernschildern steht heisst es ja nicht das es auch komplett da sein wird. Denn jeder weiss ja das in den USA der Bundesstaat immer draufsteht und jeder weiss auch dank dem Vorgänger das Los Santos eben in diesem besagten Staat liegt. Also ist es gar nichtmal so abwägig wenn es denn nur Los Santos wäre.
Ich fand die Stadt sah in sich schon sehr schlüssig und detailreich aus, das ich mir weniger vorstellen kann das die beiden anderen Städte noch dazu kommen. Aber Rockstar hat uns in der Vergangenheit ja schon des öfteren überrascht


----------



## Dede09 (3. November 2011)

5h4d0w schrieb:


> meh... was für eine enttäuschung. war zwar einigermaßen zu erwarten, dass es im vergleich zu gta iv mit icenhancer nichts können wird, aber angesichts dessen, was DICE mit frostbite noch aus den konsolen rausholt, hätt ich mir auch von rockstar eine deutlich bessere engine als in gta iv erwartet.
> 
> also ich bleib vorerst bei gta iv mit icenhancer bzw. andern games und wart auch bei gta v wieder bis es mods gibt, die das game sehenswert machen. falls es sie geben wird.



Und ich dachte immer, bei einen Spiel kommt vorrangig auf das Gameplay und den Spaßfaktor an und nicht auf die Grafik...was habt ihr vor ein paar Jahren gemacht, als Spiele noch wie Comics aussahen?


----------



## Rabowke (3. November 2011)

Hmm, ich fands cool. Wenn man bereits in LA & Umgebung war, dann erkennt man viele Dinge. Vorallem auf den Mullholand Drive bzw. die Berge hinter LA freu ich mich ... kam auch im Trailer vor! 

Alles in allem find ich den etwas realistischeren Look ansprechend ... wenn die Engine jetzt noch optimierter sein sollte als im vierten Teil, dann kann eigentlich nichts mehr schief gehen. Story bzw. Charaktere hat Rockstar bislang immer gut bis grandios hinbekommen.

_You're ice cold baby! ICE COLD!_


----------



## svennydob (3. November 2011)

Texturenmatsch wohin das Auge reicht - einerseits verständlich (Konsolen), andererseits mega enttäuschend. 

Was mir nicht einleuchtet: warum kann ein EINZELNER Mensch solch eine Grafikpracht hervorzaubern (icenhancer), Rockstar mit etlichen hochbezahlten Entwicklern / Designern jedoch nicht??? 
Dann engagiert doch diesen Jungen, wenn ihr's nicht hinkriegt verdammt noch mal! 
Gameplay / Atmosphäre hin oder her, im Jahr 2011 / 2012 können / dürfen / sollen die Menschen erwarten können,  dass etwas für's Auge geboten wird (siehe PC Version von BF3), vor allem wenn man sich extra für solch vermeintlichen "Spielekrachern" extra einen neuen PC / neue Hardware angeschafft hat.

Bin vom ersten Eindruck maßlos enttäuscht und werde ganz gewiss abwarten, bis icenhancer für GTA 5 erschienen ist, bis dahin wird das Spiel für 10 € im Handel verkauft. 50 € kriegen die von mir für diese Darbietung jedenfalls nicht, das steht fest.


----------



## Rabowke (3. November 2011)

svennydob schrieb:


> Texturenmatsch wohin das Auge reicht - einerseits verständlich (Konsolen), andererseits mega enttäuschend.


Also 'matsch' ist wohl etwas übertrieben. 
Vorallem sind solche Äußerungen auf Grundlage von ( stark komprimierten ) Videos doch ziemlich mutig.



> Was mir nicht einleuchtet: warum kann ein EINZELNER Mensch solch eine Grafikpracht hervorzaubern (icenhancer), Rockstar mit etlichen hochbezahlten Entwicklern / Designern jedoch nicht???


iEnhancer ist total überwertet. Zum einen ist es Geschmackssache, d.h. nicht jeder findet diese Mod gut ( ich z.B. ), zum anderen hat er ja nicht die Engine programmiert, sondern über Shader & Co die Beleuchtung etc.pp. angepasst.

Mal davon ab, dass GTA IV mit max. Einstellungen *und* der Mod bestimmt nur bei einem Bruchteil der Leute mit ordentlichen Frameraten läuft ... 



> Gameplay / Atmosphäre hin oder her, im Jahr 2011 / 2012 können / dürfen / sollen die Menschen erwarten können,  dass etwas für's Auge geboten wird (siehe PC Version von BF3), vor allem wenn man sich extra für solch vermeintlichen "Spielekrachern" extra einen neuen PC / neue Hardware angeschafft hat.


Selbst schuld wer sich wg. einem Spiel 'extra' neue Hardware kauft ... da hab ich kein Verständnis für. Aufrüsten, warum nicht. Aber aus diesem Grund jetzt immer mehr fordern ist doof. 



> Bin vom ersten Eindruck maßlos enttäuscht und werde ganz gewiss abwarten, bis icenhancer für GTA 5 erschienen ist, bis dahin wird das Spiel für 10 € im Handel verkauft. 50 € kriegen die von mir für diese Darbietung jedenfalls nicht, das steht fest.


Ich glaub das kann Rockstar verschmerzen ... und wer weiß, vllt. dürften wir Konsoleros exklusiv GTA 5 spielen?


----------



## GorrestFump (3. November 2011)

Schöner Trailer! Technisch habe ich keine Sprünge erwartet und der wow-Effekt bleibt naturgemäß diesmal aus - die aktuelle Konsolengeneration muss halt noch mitgezogen werden. Die Rückkehr nach San Andreas hat sicher auch praktische Gründe für die Entwickler, aber was Frisches hätte mir mehr zugesagt. Einen großen Teil der GTA IV Faszination machte bei mir der deutliche Sprung in die nächste Generation aus, dann kam Story und dann das seit Vice City angestaubte Gameplay. Der Techniksprung fällt weg, die Story hört sich wie immer vorab interessant an und das Gameplay wird im Gros so bleiben wie's ist. Ob mir dieses "Update" wieder 50€ und 30-40h meiner Zeit wert ist? Falls der fünfte Teil nicht irgendwas Besonderes, sehr motivierendes fernab von der bekannten GTA-Mechanik bietet, wohl eher nicht. Dann halt erst wieder zu Teil VI auf der PS4... Ich bin technikgeil und steh dazu


----------



## GorrestFump (3. November 2011)

pSyCeNeTiC schrieb:


> (...)
> Vllt. kommts ja mit ner PS4? Wär gut für uns PCler, wenns da mal neue Hardware unter der Haube gebe.


 
Dann hätten's den Trailer stark aufbohren müssen, das Gezeigte schaut gut, aber nach aktueller Generation aus und lockt keinen zu ner neuen Konsole. Das kann xbox und PS3 locker.
Außerdem würde es zum Release dann noch ein paar Jährchen dauern und davon gehe ich nicht aus.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (3. November 2011)

Das sieht doch schon mal nach nem typischen GTA Teil aus. Gut so  Ich finds erstaunlich was hier manche User für tiefe Analysen zu Gameplay und Technik aus nem kurzen, komprimierten Storytrailer rausziehen O.o 

und jetzt liebe Medien, dass Spiel bitte nicht tot hypen bevor es überhaupt erschienen ist.


----------



## Chemenu (3. November 2011)

Ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen dass zunächst nur Los Santos spielbar sein wird und San Fiero und Las Venturas dann jeweils per eigenständigem DLC nachgereicht werden.


----------



## Kane (3. November 2011)

Ach der trailer war ganz gut und es sieht ja stark nach san andreas aus  und ich hoffe mal das man dann auch aufeinpaar bekannte charaktere trifft im game das wäre schön da für mich san andreas bisher eines der besten gta war ausser natürlich vice city ^^ und zur grafik kann ich nur sagen sie könnte besser sein aber es ist ja nur ein trailer und sagt ja nichts über das ganze produkt aus zu dem muß ja man bedenken das,das game ja auch für die konsole entwickelt wird und da müßen vielleicht pcler abstriche in der richtung machen wenn es den überhaupt für den Pc kommt ich sage da nur mal Red Dead  Redemption mal als bsp und vielleicht will sich Rockstar das auch nicht mehr geben nachdem was beim start von gta 4 so alles vorgefallen ist.


----------



## Rabowke (3. November 2011)

Übrigens ... kann es sein das der eine 'Penner' bzw. 'Obdachlose' wie Niko Bellic aussieht?


----------



## billy336 (3. November 2011)

svennydob schrieb:


> Texturenmatsch wohin das Auge reicht - einerseits verständlich (Konsolen), andererseits mega enttäuschend.
> 
> Was mir nicht einleuchtet: warum kann ein EINZELNER Mensch solch eine Grafikpracht hervorzaubern (icenhancer), Rockstar mit etlichen hochbezahlten Entwicklern / Designern jedoch nicht???
> Dann engagiert doch diesen Jungen, wenn ihr's nicht hinkriegt verdammt noch mal!
> ...



du schaffst dir neue hardware an für ein game, wo du weisst, dass es primär für die ps3 entwickelt wird? du bist aber lustig^^
außerdem ist ja noch nichtmal sicher, ob GTAV für PC überhaupt kommt. gerüchten nach erscheint es nur für die konsole, also erstmal abwarten und gewissheit verschaffen


----------



## JohnnyNoiss (3. November 2011)

billy336 schrieb:


> du schaffst dir neue hardware an für ein game, wo du weisst, dass es primär für die ps3 entwickelt wird? du bist aber lustig^^
> außerdem ist ja noch nichtmal sicher, ob GTAV für PC überhaupt kommt. gerüchten nach erscheint es nur für die konsole, also erstmal abwarten und gewissheit verschaffen


 
Was das angeht, verlasse ich mich auf das Gerücht durch Dan Houser. Er hatte ja schon mit San Andreas recht. Und nach seiner Aussage erscheint es für PC und dieses Mal deutlich besser portiert und ausgepfeilt als bei GTA IV!


----------



## belfor (3. November 2011)

@ Grafikverliebte Nerds

Sollte das Gameplay und die Story nicht wichtiger sein? Das war der 1. Trailer und daraus kann ich nicht schließen, wie die Grafik wird. Das Open-World-Spiel wird riesig.Wie soll man da eine Engine wie bei BF3 nehmen? Da für wird ein High-End PC sicher von Nöten sein. Ich hab die Kohle nicht meinen Rechner derart aufrüsten zu können! Da hab ich doch lieber eine aufpolierte GTA 4 Grafik mit einer geilen Story, lustigen Leuten und viel Satire.


----------



## JohnnyNoiss (3. November 2011)

Dieses Statement ist seit ein paar Minuten auf rockstargames.com : ,, We are very proud to officially announce that Grand Theft Auto V is in full development.

Developed by series creator Rockstar North, Grand Theft Auto V heads to the city of Los Santos and surrounding hills, countryside and beaches in the largest and most ambitious game Rockstar has yet created.

A bold new direction in open-world freedom, storytelling, mission-based gameplay and online multiplayer, Grand Theft Auto V focuses on the pursuit of the almighty dollar in a re-imagined, present day Southern California. "


----------



## nataSic (3. November 2011)

GorrestFump schrieb:


> Dann hätten's den Trailer stark aufbohren müssen, das Gezeigte schaut gut, aber nach aktueller Generation aus und lockt keinen zu ner neuen Konsole. Das kann xbox und PS3 locker.
> Außerdem würde es zum Release dann noch ein paar Jährchen dauern und davon gehe ich nicht aus.



 also für mich ist das schon ein größerer sprung von der grafik her gesehen, weil bessere beleuchtung, mehr details (man sieht sogar die einzelnen schrauben von den windrädern), (anscheinend) viel größere Spielwelt, wolken die richtig 3d sind + viel besserer dunst/rauch und höhere sichtweiten,...
also bei mir hat ja schon gta4 teilweise auf der ps3 ziemlich geruckelt, ich wäre schon beiindruckt, wenn die das so hinkriegen würden.


----------



## belfor (3. November 2011)

JohnnyNoiss schrieb:


> Dieses Statement ist seit ein paar Minuten auf rockstargames.com : ,, We are very proud to officially announce that Grand Theft Auto V is in full development.
> 
> Developed by series creator Rockstar North, Grand Theft Auto V heads to the city of Los Santos and surrounding hills, countryside and beaches in the largest and most ambitious game Rockstar has yet created.
> 
> A bold new direction in open-world freedom, storytelling, mission-based gameplay and online multiplayer, Grand Theft Auto V focuses on the pursuit of the almighty dollar in a re-imagined, present day Southern California. "


 

Also doch nur Los Santos + Dörfer. Naja, wir werden sehen.


----------



## nataSic (3. November 2011)

@ svennydob
die texturen sehen doch besser als die in san andreas oder gta4 aus. und spätestens nach 3 monaten kommt garantiert für pc-texturen mods raus, also ist das doch noch zu verschmerzen.

den icehancer find ich auch gut, aber dieser icelaglace hat den großteil einfach nur von boris vorontsov (entwickler von der enb-series) geklaut und seinen namen draufgeschrieben.  es sieht nur richtig gut aus mit mods von anderen, also ist das schon mehr als nur eine einzelleistung. 
da die engine dieselbe bleibt, wird es garantiert auch nicht lange dauern bis enb/icehancer dafür erscheinen werden.
außerdem bezweifle ich stark, das frostbite2 es besser hinbekommen würde eine lebendige + offene + detailreiche + abwechslungsreiche spielwelt darzustellen, da bf3 in kampagne nicht gerade open-world ist ,auch nicht grade vergleichbar.

und wenn du gta 5 mit downsampling icehancer & highresTexturen in stereo 3D spielen willst, kannst du dir bestimmt nen neuen rechner zulegen


----------



## Crizpy (3. November 2011)

wenn ich gta5 höre dann passiert mir das im kopf:

GTA5 = NVidia GTX600er Serie oder Radeon 7000er Serie XD


----------



## GorrestFump (3. November 2011)

belfor schrieb:


> @ Grafikverliebte Nerds
> 
> Sollte das Gameplay und die Story nicht wichtiger sein? Das war der 1. Trailer und daraus kann ich nicht schließen, wie die Grafik wird. Das Open-World-Spiel wird riesig.Wie soll man da eine Engine wie bei BF3 nehmen? Da für wird ein High-End PC sicher von Nöten sein. Ich hab die Kohle nicht meinen Rechner derart aufrüsten zu können! Da hab ich doch lieber eine aufpolierte GTA 4 Grafik mit einer geilen Story, lustigen Leuten und viel Satire.


 
Kommt drauf an was man von einem Computerspiel erwartet... So einfach ist das.
Es wird die geben die in 8Bit Optik und und Gameplay Spaß haben und diejenigen, welche Technik brauchen zum tollen Gameplay.
Ist ja nix verwerfliches oder nerdiges dran... "Was sollte wichtiger sein" kann und darf gottseidank jeder für sich selbst beurteilen.
Mir ist bei (uralt)bekanntem Gameplay (hat sich seit GTA 3 nicht grundlegend verändert) eben ein deutlicher Techniksprung wichtig und zumindest der Trailer zeugt wohl nur von technischer Politur. Dabei wird Rockstar wohl die Engine nicht mit angezogener fahren lassen, sondern wenn dann eher mehr als weniger auftischen von dem was möglich ist, sollte es nicht in Echtzeit gerendert worden sein.


----------



## Darthbrezel (3. November 2011)

Crizpy schrieb:


> wenn ich gta5 höre dann passiert mir das im kopf:
> 
> GTA5 = NVidia GTX600er Serie oder Radeon 7000er Serie XD



Schwachsinn .... denk selber drüber nach wieso


----------



## Crizpy (3. November 2011)

Darthbrezel schrieb:


> Schwachsinn .... denk selber drüber nach wieso


wieso? die grafik wird eh gelowt wie bei battlefield 3 damit die konsolen es nicht zu hart haben 
ihch meine für maxi einstellungen wird man es eh brauchen


----------



## Ronni312 (3. November 2011)

Ich hoffe nur, dass es nicht wieder so spät für den PC kommt. Oder überhaupt erscheint..


----------



## Para911 (4. November 2011)

Bei 1:00 und 1:01 Minuten mal pausieren, man sieht nen Kampfjet fliegen


----------



## dohderbert (4. November 2011)

Wow die Grafik ist halt immer noch Anno 2008...... :/


----------



## MrCry3Angel (4. November 2011)

finde die Musik einfach wieder Hammer !


----------



## Crizpy (4. November 2011)

müssen nur noc
h auf die gtx600er serie warten


----------



## noclue42 (5. November 2011)

rockstars kann es sich ja aussuchen: entweder sie verkaufen auch einheiten für den PC indem sie aus dem PORT-DISASTER GTA 4 lernen, oder sie lassen es und scheissen wieder auf "uns" und machen ihr cash mit den konsolen-peters....ich tippe fast auf letzteres, was sehr schade ist da GTA 5 so aussieht als könnte es mir gut gefallen. los santos ist ne super map: wüste, berglandschaften, stadt, ghetto - hat viel zu bieten. wenn dort jetz das aus GTA 4 bekannte ragdoll system, die neue K.I. und die neue engine in die map integriert werden, kombiniert mit ner guten story, dann könnte das spiel sehr vielversprechend werden. allerdings sollten die developers sich diesma VIEL mehr mühe bei der portierung auf den PC machen. ODER, am besten direkt für den PC entwickeln....ja...utopia


----------



## StevenGlamour (5. November 2011)

Stimmt, sieht echt Kacke aus!!!! Sollen den Typ mal bei Rockstars einstellen, der den Grafik Mod von GTA 4 gemacht hat


----------



## Crizpy (8. November 2011)

StevenGlamour schrieb:


> Stimmt, sieht echt Kacke aus!!!! Sollen den Typ mal bei Rockstars einstellen, der den Grafik Mod von GTA 4 gemacht hat


 
denkt einer mal an die ps3 und xbox? XD
wegen diesen scheiß konsolen bleibt die grafikrevolution hängen....


----------

